# Skype

## lex82

Ciao a tutti. Ho un sistema Gentoo x86_64 perfettamente funzionante.

Ho installato Skype ma non riesco proprio a farlo funzionare. Ho letto le due guide sul wiki e altre sui vari forum internet (compreso questo) ma non ho ancora risolto. Nel kernel ho incluso i moduli per il livello di emulazione di OSS (del quale Skype sembra avere bisogno) e ho installato alsa-oss. Quando avvio skype mi si avvia correttamente ma quando provo ad iniziare una videochiamata mi dice che c'è stato un problema con la scheda audio.

Posto il mio ~/.Skype/skype.log:

```

=====  lun apr 17 19:33:37 CEST 2006  =====

Starting artsd wrapped skype

env MALLOC_CHECK_=0 artsdsp32 -m /opt/skype/skype.bin --resources-path /opt/skype/

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

/dev/dsp-1: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata

```

Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Sto impazzendo veramente... porca miseria, ci vuole tanto a passare ad ALSA?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

sembra che il tuo skype cerchi di usare arts, ma non ci riesce. prova a compilarlo senza supporto arts

----------

## lex82

Io uso KDE, non è che poi mi blocca la periferica audio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Io uso KDE, non è che poi mi blocca la periferica audio?

 

bella domanda. allora fai una prova... vedi cosa succede compilandolo staticamente (USE="static")

di sicuro non è una soluzione elegante, ma almeno per vedere se così funziona... dopo sposterai l'attenzione su altre cose (se così funziona)

----------

## lex82

Ho provato con "static" ma il risultato è esattamente uguale!

----------

## lex82

Ma vieeenniiiii... ho risolto!!!

Basta avviarlo con questa linea di comando:

$ aoss /opt/skype/skype.bin

In pratica il wrapper provava ad usare Arts per l'output audio ma evidentemente non ci riusciva... Così non da più l'errore ma ora devo provare se funziona o meno...

----------

## lex82

Ok, adesso Skype parte e non mi da più l'errore quando tento di connettermi a qualcuno: la connessione parte e... niente! Non riesco a sentire e neanche chi è connesso con me riesce a sentirmi... che devo fare?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Ok, adesso Skype parte e non mi da più l'errore quando tento di connettermi a qualcuno: la connessione parte e... niente! Non riesco a sentire e neanche chi è connesso con me riesce a sentirmi... che devo fare?

 

Hai gia provato a emergerlo SENZA la use arts??? Sei sicuro di non avere altri programmi che utilizzano l'audio mentre cerchi di effettuare una chiamata?

----------

## lex82

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Hai gia provato a emergerlo SENZA la use arts???

 

Ho già provato ma non funziona lo stesso e comunque mi sembra che non cambi nulla a livello di applicazione, infatti, il wrapper /opt/skype/skype è lo stesso indipendentemente dalle USE flags "arts" ed "esd"...

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di non avere altri programmi che utilizzano l'audio mentre cerchi di effettuare una chiamata?

 

Solo il gestore degli eventi sonori (notifiche) di KDE ma comunque anche se risolvessi disattivando gli eventi sonori non mi sembra una soluzione ragionevole... sinceramente penso sia un problema da inserire (se non è già stato fatto) nel BugZilla.

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao prova a seguire questa guida: http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html

io ho fatto così come scritto.

Skype, nel mio caso, funziona meglio che in windows;)

Mi é capitato che delle volta non andava e non trovava l' audio anche se il resto era tutto a posto. Ho dovuto riemergerlo ed é tornato alla normalità.

Buona fortuna!

----------

## Scen

Ho anche io installato Skype su AMD64, ti consiglio di provare con

```

artsdsp32 skype

```

L'unico problema che ho riscontrato è che, a volte, terminando la chiamata, e provando a rieffettuarla, dà l'errore della periferica audio, e quindi devo chiudere e riaprire Skype.

----------

## lex82

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ho anche io installato Skype su AMD64, ti consiglio di provare con
> 
> ```
> 
> artsdsp32 skype
> ...

 

Fatto, stesso risultato...   :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho qualche problemino con l'audio di Skype...

Ho letto quello che avete scritto, sono andato sui link da voi postati ma sono sempre senza audio.

Premesso che riesco a effettuare telefonate, quindi microfono e cuffie funzionano con skype, non sento le notifiche dei messaggi e non sento neanche altri suoni prodotti da altri eventi di sistema.

Quando finisco la chiamata ottengo un errore da parte del server sonoro e una serie di suoni che avrei dovuto sentire durante la conversazione. In pratica è come se questi suoni venissero bufferizzati e messi in coda.. finita la chiamata, liberato il canale del suono, vengono prodotti tutti insieme.

ecco cosa accade quando lancio uno dei comandi consigliati:

```
$ artsdsp32 -m skype&

[1] 6826

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

Running artsd found

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

```

sono su amd64

Che posso fare?

EDIT: i misteri di linux hanno voluto che, dopo smanettamenti apparentemente insignificanti, le notifiche riprendessero a funzionare da un momento all'altro. Questo avviando skype senza alcuna opzione particolare. Resta il fatto che ogni tanto dopo aver chiuso una chiamata, nel caso volessi riceverne una, esce fuori un messaggio che dice: "Problema con la periferica audio".

----------

## lex82

 *Quote:*   

> i misteri di linux

 

Misteri di linux un corno! Mi sono decisamente scocciato di utilizzare software proprietari come Skype fatti con i piedi. Ora uso Kopete che funziona anche meglio di MSN Messanger con la mia WebCam...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo! 

non sapevo di potermi collegare alla rete skype con kopete! 

Ah, poi ho svelato il mistero.. bisognava caricare i seguenti moduli per sentire i suoni:

```
snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss
```

come appunto specificato nelle guide "quotate".

PS: menomale che Skype è gratuito sebbene proprietario..

----------

## mrfree

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cavolo! 
> 
> non sapevo di potermi collegare alla rete skype con kopete!

 

Forse quello che voleva dire lex82 è che non usa più skype e si è buttato su msn usando kopete  :Wink: 

Però forse ti può interessare  Kopete Skype

----------

## fbcyborg

Dopo aver capito perchè non sentivo alcun suono su skype, adesso ho un altro problema.

Come dicevo devo prima fare:

```
modprobe snd-pcm-oss

modprobe snd-mixer-oss
```

e poi avviare Skype.

Se faccio così tutto è ok anche se implica un login su root.

Siccome sono solito lasciare Skype aperto nella sessione corrente, ad ogni avvio me lo ritrovo nella barra vicino all'orologio di kde.

Per far andare tutto, sono costretto a chiudere skype, effettuare i modprobe e riavviarlo.

Il fatto è che sto utilizzando gli alsa-driver. alsasound è presente nel runlevel di default e in effetti sembrerebbe caricare i moduli in questione... 

ecco cosa dice all'avvio:

```

* Loading ALSA modules ...         [ ok ]

*    Loading: snd-card-0 ...          [ ok ]

*    Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...     [ ok ]

*    Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...       [ ok ]

```

Ecco il mio /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11rc2 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Se metto i moduli snd-pcm-oss e snd-mixer-oss in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 questi non vengono caricati automaticamente, forse a causa del fatto che sto usando alsa-driver.

----------

## knefas

Prova a scommentare in alsa anche

```
alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Intendi dire che dovrei aggiungere tali righe????

non ci sono le righe che hai citato nel mio alsa come vedi.

----------

## knefas

Sisi, aggiungile pure. Tra l'altro 3 su 5 ci sono, e le due che mancano sono per il sequencer (midi) che mi sa che non te ne fai molto.

----------

## fbcyborg

adesso nel mio alsa ci sono queste righe:

```
# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss  #aggiunto   <--- ho messo 1-1

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss  #aggiunto   <--- ho messo 1-8

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

solo che non è cambiato nulla

----------

## lex82

Skype è gratuito ma è proprietario sia il codice sorgente che il protocollo che utilizza. In effetti su altri sistemi operativi (windows e macos x) funziona abbastanza bene ma su linux utilizzare ancora OSS e non ALSA risulta essere un "suicidio informatico".

Ai creatori di Skype l'unica cosa che interessa è dare un buon supporto per sistemi commerciali dato che anche loro ne offrono (vedi il listino prezzi per le chiamate VoIP).

Siccome, sinceramente, non me ne faccio nulla del VoIP e mi interessa solo in alcuni casi videochiamare e telefonare online uso MSN che basta e avanza...

----------

## fbcyborg

Non capisco perché quando faccio una telefonata con Skype, soprattutto verso un telefono fisso, 

quando poi voglio ritelefonare un'altra volta mi dice sempre: "Problema con la periferica audio".

Possibile che Linux e Skype facciano sempre a botte?

----------

## Deus Ex

Avevo lo stesso problema, ma poi levando da KDE il server sonoro, e qualsiasi demone sonoro, e appoggiando direttamente skype ad alsa non ho più avuto problemi. E sono su AMD64

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ti ringrazio... quindi dici che dovrei disinstallare arts?

E poi?

Anche io uso un AMD64

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Avevo lo stesso problema, ma poi levando da KDE il server sonoro, e qualsiasi demone sonoro, e appoggiando direttamente skype ad alsa non ho più avuto problemi. E sono su AMD64

 

Non per contraddirti (anche perché NON uso Kde...) ma Skype NON usa Alsa, bensi si appoggia sull'emulazione di OSS , quindi i problemi legati all'utilizzo della scheda audio generalmente rimangono, ANZI sullo stesso forum consigliano di utilizzare un server sonoro proprio per evitare quel problema (ed infatti è cio che ho fatto io con ESD per gnome...) 

Poi se a te funziona forse è perché sei particolarmente fortunato   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Non riesco ancora a capire come assicurarmi il modprobe automatico dei moduli

```
snd-pc-oss

snd-mixer-oss
```

a quanto pare non si avviano neanche quando li inserisco in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 .

Eppure all'avvio sembrano caricarsi quando parte alsa ... ed uso alsa-driver.

Stranamente ogni tanto i suoni in Skype funzionano, ma questo mi crea casini anche per firefox che non mi fa ascoltare i suoni di flash.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Disinstalla arts e re-emergi skype con la flag USE"-arts". Da qui in poi skype non cercherà più arts e andrà direttamente su alsa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! grazie, ma poi che faccio lo installo di nuovo arts???

non vorrei che poi mi si combinasse qualche casino e poi non mi funzionasse più l'audio in kde.

in passato mi è successo un macello con arts.

Non è sufficiente riemergere skype senza la flag arts?

----------

## Deus Ex

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non per contraddirti (anche perché NON uso Kde...) ma Skype NON usa Alsa, bensi si appoggia sull'emulazione di OSS

 

Non per contraddirti, ma l'emulazione OSS non la fa ALSA??   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

In effetti anche usando ESD funzionava tutto bene, ma riflettendo sul fatto che questi demoni sonori a volte sono un ingombro, ho preferito sbarazzarmene. Ora, se sono stato fortunato o meno non lo so, ma ti garantisco che non utilizzo nient'altro se non ALSA 1.0.11 e skype va senza dare nessun errore sotto KDE 3.5.3 

@fbcyborg:

Rileggendo, stupidamente, nel post prima ti ho detto quello che ho fatto _io_ sul mio pc, cioè ho sradicato aRts. Se ti può essere d'aiuto nella scelta (perchè di una tua scelta si tratta) io ho KDE perfettamente funzionante senza il demone sonoro.

Se opti comunque per emergere skype senza arts, ma senza disinstallarlo, ricordati di disabilitare il server sonoro di KDE.

----------

## fbcyborg

Disabilitare il server sonoro???   :Shocked: 

Scusami ma sono un po' confuso. Dici che ogni volta che uso skype (compilato senza la flag arts) devo fare

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound stop
```

 ???

E poi gli altri suoni?

----------

## emix

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Disabilitare il server sonoro???  
> 
> Scusami ma sono un po' confuso. Dici che ogni volta che uso skype (compilato senza la flag arts) devo fare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Alsa non è un server sonoro. Server sonori sono arts o esd.

----------

## fbcyborg

E quindi come lo chiudo arts? Centro di controllo???

----------

## emix

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> E quindi come lo chiudo arts? Centro di controllo???

 

Per disattivare arts puoi andare sul centro di controllo -> suono e multimedia -> sistema sonoro -> abilita il sistema sonoro.

Comunque per quanto mi riguarda riesco a fare andare skype (la versione ~x86) con arts senza alcun problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! ma così poi non sento più gli altri suoni... vabbè..

----------

## emix

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok! ma così poi non sento più gli altri suoni... vabbè..

 

Be' gli altri suoni li senti solo se hai arts attivato... non si può avere tutto dalla vita  :Razz: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Gli unici suoni che non senti senza aRts sono i suoni di kde. Il resto non dovrebbe avere problemi, a meno che tu non abbia compilato qualcosa per l'utilizzo esplicito di aRts.

----------

## u238

E cosa ne pensi se smetti di usare skype e la facciamo finita??   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, ma su winsozz non c'è problema!  :Very Happy: 

mannaggia ad OSS!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io non ho capito molto bene ma hai provato a modificare lo script di avvio di skypie? 

modificare nel senso di aggiungere aoss alla riga che richiama l'eseguibile, come descritto nella guida per alsa e dmix

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusami, ma per quanto mi riguarda ritengo sia meglio che tu spieghi precisamente cosa si dovrebbe fare in pratica...

----------

